# Mom and Sis want to buy me a dressing gown for my birthday



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2020)

Hello
So yea, it's my birthday today and my sister and my mom want to buy me a dressing gown (IDK if it's the right term) as a present
I'd like one of Link, Mario or Nintendo (A mix of many characters, like SSB)
I found one on amazon.ca, but it is discontinuated
So, I'm asking here if anyone knows any ttrustable website where we can find these kind of thing on these kind of theme

Their budget is about 100-120CAD
it is about 75-90USD I think

If you've got any idea, please share them here, thanks


----------



## Mythical (Aug 15, 2020)

Could you show us an example of what you're looking for? even just the clothes piece type

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

like a pic


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2020)

Mythical said:


> Could you show us an example of what you're looking for? even just the clothes piece type
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> like a pic


I was interested in those two
https://www.amazon.ca/-/fr/Nintendo...rds=zelda+dressing+gown&qid=1597448818&sr=8-3
https://www.amazon.ca/-/fr/Nintendo...obe+de+chambre+nintendo&qid=1597448850&sr=8-1
As for the Mario one, it kinda is in our budget, but here, we prefer not paying more shipping than what the actual product costs...


----------



## dangopig (Aug 15, 2020)

If you don't mind an unofficial robe and long shipping times, try aliexpress https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000458579820.html

There might be cheaper links but that was one of the top results.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 15, 2020)

Guys wear a gown?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Guys wear a gown?


i dont know, its google traduction
thats why i said i wasnt sure of the word
But if you look at the example ive shown, youll know what i meant



dangopig said:


> If you don't mind an unofficial robe and long shipping times, try aliexpress https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000458579820.html
> 
> There might be cheaper links but that was one of the top results.


thanks, will look at it


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Aug 15, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Guys wear a gown?


I mean it is 2020 if a dude want to wear a gown all power to him


----------



## rmorris003 (Aug 15, 2020)

Robe is the proper term


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2020)

rmorris003 said:


> Robe is the proper term


dressrobe right?
Thats what I though too, but sis google translated the french term and she conviced me it was dressing gown lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2020)

dangopig said:


> If you don't mind an unofficial robe and long shipping times, try aliexpress https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000458579820.html
> 
> There might be cheaper links but that was one of the top results.


just took a look at it, the only one I love in those suggestion is the mario one
Except... it is available in only two sizes, Small and Large, and I wear XL


----------



## HeartfeltDesu (Aug 15, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Guys wear a gown?



Guys can wear whatever they like. But also, have you never watched "A Christmas Carol?" Ebenezer Scrooge spends the whole movie in a nightgown.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2020)

Can we go back to the main subject please?
Guys wearing gown robe or whatever isn't the purpose of this thread
thanks


----------



## dangopig (Aug 15, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> just took a look at it, the only one I love in those suggestion is the mario one
> Except... it is available in only two sizes, Small and Large, and I wear XL



You could try asking the seller for measurements as their sizes could be different. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000208149455.html This one says L-XL if that helps.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2020)

dangopig said:


> You could try asking the seller for measurements as their sizes could be different.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000208149455.html This one says L-XL if that helps.


why whatever I type in the search bar of aliexpress I always get lingerie for women? like... not related to gaming at all

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## dangopig (Aug 15, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> why whatever I type in the search bar of aliexpress I always get lingerie for women? like... not related to gaming at all
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 221570



LOL... um... try more keywords like Zelda and "bath robe" instead of bathrobe


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2020)

dangopig said:


> LOL... um... try more keywords like Zelda and "bath robe" instead of bathrobe


----------



## dangopig (Aug 15, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 221573


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 15, 2020)

dangopig said:


>


what?
It surprises you too?
Seriously, i dont know what i8m doing wrong


----------



## dangopig (Aug 16, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> what?
> It surprises you too?
> Seriously, i dont know what i8m doing wrong



Their search is kinda weird  sometimes you have to keep scrolling to find stuff you actually want.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 16, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 221573


Maybe what you're looking for just doesn't exist there.
You can try Wish, it seems to be more fashion focused whereas AliExpress is more tech focused.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 18, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Maybe what you're looking for just doesn't exist there.
> You can try Wish, it seems to be more fashion focused whereas AliExpress is more tech focused.


Tryed wish
Nothing


----------



## JessicaBaker (Oct 23, 2020)

Why didn't you order from Amazon anyway?


----------

